# Need Some Help B2 Exam



## Matt S (Mar 5, 2017)

Hello, Can someone point me in the right direction for chapters to study hard.
Public safety and special construction=
Building and planning=
Wall construction and coverings=

I am not new to taking exams or preparing for code exams. Just new to how IBC is laid out.
ASNT Level II UT/MT, CWI, NACE Level 3, SSPC, AWS Radiograph Interpreter


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2017)

Welcome

I grew up in SD, miss it except to crowded

Have not done the test

Tab your books including index and table of contents

Generally know what is in each chapter, so you know which chapter to look in

There are some test takers on here that will give some good answers


----------



## cda (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep,a little to take 80 questions from 


2015 International Building Code®
Store ID: (soft-cover) 3000S15; (M) $101; (N) $135 Store ID: (loose-leaf) 3000L15; (M) $114; (N) $152

2. Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete
and Commentary (ACI 318-14, ACI 318-11, or ACI 318-08)

OR ICC Concrete Manual® (2009, 2012, or 2015 edition) Store ID: (2015) 9090S15; (M) $69.50; (N)


----------



## JCraver (Mar 6, 2017)

When I took the '09 version there were only a couple questions from both the ICC concrete book the ACI book - most everything was in the IBC.  That was 2 code cycles ago though so who knows...

I know it's extra money to spend, but the ICC Campus courses are worth it.  If you can afford it I'd recommend taking/studying it before your test - here's the 2012:

https://campusonline.iccsafe.org/crs.php?S=1&L=2&C=151


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 6, 2017)

As JCraver said the study guide and sample test are good to test your level and the flash cards are very handy to. Most definitely tab your books. I took the 09 as well and there are a few questions out of the concrete manual, a few using a provided drawing. Be sure to read questions carefully they try to trip you up.


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2017)

Tab the chapters on the side of the book, Tab tables at the top..... some tables are more important than others so pick and choose wisely......otherwise your book will look like a porcupine......


----------



## my250r11 (Mar 9, 2017)

Builder Bob said:


> otherwise your book will look like a porcupine......



Mine did LOL, Had to super glue them because i couldn't find any tabs that weren't removable, the rules here say permanent, tear page if removed. Also good idea to answer every question, and mark the ones your not sure about to come back to.


----------

